
Top Programming Languages to Keep You Employed - Application Development - draegtun
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Application-Development/Top-10-Programming-Languages-to-Keep-You-Employed-719257/
======
byoung2
PHP isn't a mainstream language? That's news to me!

~~~
lhorie
It's on the 7th slide: "PHP was ranked No. 4 on the most recent TIOBE index"

~~~
byoung2
9th Slide:

 _While the demand for the dynamic or scripting languages such as Perl, Python
and Ruby lags behind that of Java and more mainstream languages, the
popularity of these languages is growing and there is a need for programmers
in each of these communities._

~~~
lhorie
To me, that read like: _demand for Perl, Python and Ruby lags behind Java, C#,
C/C++ and PHP_

~~~
byoung2
Ah...that makes sense...I just lumped PHP in with the "dynamic" or "scripted"
languages.

